# Τι είπε ο Κοροβέσης;



## Elsa (Aug 22, 2009)

Αν θέλετε να ακούσετε με τα αυτιά σας τι είπε ο Κοροβέσης, στο Κανάλι 1, υπάρχει το ηχητικό αρχείο της συνέντευξής του, σε 3 μέρη. 
(Πάτε αριστερά στο μενού > συνεντεύξεις, ψάχνετε κάτω την ημερομηνία 18/8/09 και κατεβάζετε τα αρχεία). 
Πολλά γράφτηκαν και ειπώθηκαν, αλλά το πραγματικά εντυπωσιακό είναι οτι για πρώτη φορά ο Βέλτσος, στα ΝΕΑ, έγραψε κάτι απλό και απόλυτα κατανοητό!

Από άρθρο του Κοροβέση στην "Ε" με τίτλο "Ιδού ο ένοχος":

_[...]
Και όταν ένα κόμμα βρίσκεται σε μια βαθιά κρίση, ένα τυχαίο γεγονός, όπως ήταν η συνέντευξή μου στο Κανάλι 1 του Πειραιά, μπορεί να αναδείξει τη σοβαρότητα των πολιτικών προβλημάτων, που αν δεν αντιμετωπιστούν πολιτικά, τότε οι συνέπειες μπορεί να είναι απρόβλεπτες. Και πολύ φοβάμαι πως οι ηγεσίες του ΣΥΝ έχουν χάσει το παιχνίδι και οι διάφοροι έμμισθοι γραφειοκράτες θα συνεχίσουν να αυτογελοιοποιούνται. Από τον Τύπο έμαθα πως επιθυμούν την τιμωρία μου ή την παραίτησή μου. Σε μένα δεν έχει ανακοινωθεί τίποτα. Και αυτό δείχνει πως η ηγεσία του ΣΥΝ έχει χάσει την επαφή με την πραγματικότητα. Τιμωρείς ή διαγράφεις κάποιον που είναι μέλος σου. Εγώ δεν υπήρξα ποτέ μέλος του ΣΥΝ. Και μπορεί να εκπροσωπώ κατά το ένα δέκατο τέταρτο τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ στο Κοινοβούλιο, αλλά δεν είμαι μέλος του, γιατί ακόμα δεν έχει τη δυνατότητα να κάνει εγγραφές μελών. Αρα, ποιος θα διαγράψει ποιον.[...]_

Θα ήθελα να ελπίζω η εγγύτητα των εκλογών να μην κρύψει κάτω από το χαλί όλα αυτά τα προβλήματα, αλλά φοβάμαι οτι έτσι θα γίνει...

Το απεχθέστερο και χυδαιότερο σχόλιο, το έκανε σίγουρα ο Σ.Λυκούδης, (με όλη την ευθύνη των λόγων του, μάλιστα!) σα δε ντρέπεται...
_Οπως είπε μιλώντας στο Μέγκα χθες: «Είμαι βουλευτής του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και γιατρός. Τα λέω με όλη την ευθύνη των λόγων μου ότι βρίσκεται σε κατάσταση ευφορίας»_.


----------



## anef (Aug 23, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Το απεχθέστερο και χυδαιότερο σχόλιο, το έκανε σίγουρα ο Σ.Λυκούδης, (με όλη την ευθύνη των λόγων του, μάλιστα!) σα δε ντρέπεται...
> _Οπως είπε μιλώντας στο Μέγκα χθες: «Είμαι βουλευτής του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και γιατρός. Τα λέω με όλη την ευθύνη των λόγων μου ότι βρίσκεται σε κατάσταση ευφορίας»_.



Έλσα, στην Ελευθεροτυπία λέει ότι το σχόλιο το έκανε ο Θ. Λεβέντης (καθόλου λεβέντικα...)


----------



## Elsa (Aug 23, 2009)

Oops, mea culpa!  Έχεις δίκιο...Μακάρι να μπορούσα να διορθώσω το μήνυμά μου, αλλά δυστυχώς, δεν γίνεται.


----------



## Costas (Aug 23, 2009)

Κομμάτι της πρώτης συνέντευξης Κοροβέση. Το πήρα από το ΕΟΣ (Ένωση Οπαδών Σύριζα):
Ερ: Πως κρίνετε την υπόθεση Siemens;
ΠΚ: Είναι ένα σκάνδαλο, δομικό θα έλεγα, του μαφιόζικου καπιταλισμού. Δηλαδή ξέρουμε όλοι – ο καπιταλισμός, δεν είναι ο καλός καπιταλισμός του 19ου αιώνα ή του 20ου που έκανε εργοστάσια, έδινε δουλειές κλπ., τώρα είναι ένας...καπιταλισμός μαφία, ο οποίος αρπάζει το κέρδος και δημιουργεί φτώχια.

Αν αυτό δεν είναι θεωρητική ανεγκεφαλία, τότε τι είναι; Αναρχοαριστερισμοαρλουμπισμός.

Από την τελευταία του συνέντευξη στην Ελευθεροτυπία:

Ιστορικά ρεύματα της αριστεράς, όπως οι λουξεμπουργκιστές, τροτσκιστές, μαοϊκοί και άλλες ενδιάμεσες αποχρώσεις, κατόρθωσαν πρώτη φορά να ανατρέψουν την παράδοση των διασπάσεων και να δημιουργήσουν μια πορεία ανασύνθεσης.
(...)
Υπάρχει ένας «αριστερισμός» στον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ που τον επηρεάζει αρνητικά. Αλλά αυτόν δεν πρέπει να τον ψάξουμε στις συνιστώσες του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, αλλά στον ίδιο τον ΣΥΝ, και μάλιστα στους ανανεωτές του. Φυτρώνουν σε οποιοδήποτε τηλεοπτικό κανάλι, τους σπείρεις δεν τους σπείρεις, συχνά με έναν και μόνο στόχο, προκειμένου να ηγεμονεύσουν, να διαλυθεί ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. Αυτό δεν κάνουν και οι αριστεριστές που κλέβουν τις κάλπες από τις φοιτητικές εκλογές ή χαλάνε γενικές συνελεύσεις επειδή έτσι γουστάρουν;

Τελικά, "οι αριστεριστές που κλέβουν τις κάλπες" κλπ. είναι άλλοι από τους "λουξεμπουργκιστές, τροτσκιστές, μαοϊκούς και άλλες ενδιάμεσες αποχρώσεις"; Γιατί εδώ από τη μια τους επαινεί και από την άλλη τους φέρνει σαν παράδειγμα προς αποφυγή. Ο άνθρωπος βρίσκεται σε διανοητική σύγχυση.

Καλά το λέει ο Γιώργος Πήττας, στο ΤVXS:
Γιατί κύριε Κοροβέση, η πολιτική, στο επίπεδο που βρεθήκατε, δεν γίνεται με όρους καφενείου ή σύναξης στο μπαράκι κάποιου κολλητού.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 23, 2009)

Ας δούμε λίγο την ταμπακιέρα της διαπλοκής στις τηλεπικοινωνίες από την αρχή, γιατί το εθνικό δημοσιογραφικό σπορ είναι σχολιασμός δηλώσεων επί δηλώσεων για να μη βγαίνει τίποτα.


----------



## Costas (Aug 28, 2009)

Στο λινκ του tsioutsiou παραπάνω, προσθέτω λινκ με το χρονικό της υπόθεσης Ζήμενς-Οικουμενική αφηγημένο από τον Στάθη (μέσω Δημ. Στρατούλη στην "Αυγή") στην Ελευθεροτυπία, σε απάντηση των αιτιάσεων Βότση.

Ωστόσο, η ταμπακέρα όχι της υπόθεσης Σήμενς αλλά της υπόθεσης Κοροβέση είναι άλλη: είναι η διαμάχη αριστεράς και δεξιάς του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, και η ίδια διαμάχη εντός του ΣΥΝ. Η υπόθεση Ζήμενς είναι μόνο μια αφορμή. Επ' αυτής της ταμπακέρας, στο ίδιο λινκ υπάρχει στο τέλος κείμενο του Ψαριανού.


----------



## Costas (Nov 4, 2009)

Από την Αυγή:

Ιδιαίτερη αίσθηση προκάλεσε η βαρυσήμαντη παρέμβαση του Αλέξη Τσίπρα, καθώς και τα πολιτικά και οργανωτικά διλήμματα-ερωτήματα που έθεσε. Ο πρόεδρος του ΣΥΝ δεν έκρυψε την ανησυχία του για τη μετεκλογική παρουσία του συμμαχικού σχήματος και την απουσία ιδεολογικής συζήτησης, αλλά και την ενόχλησή του για τις επιθέσεις που δέχεται ο ΣΥΝ από μερίδα των συνιστωσών, *κάνοντας λόγο ακόμα και για “μίσος” και φέρνοντας το παράδειγμα των μετεκλογικών άρθρων του κ. Κοροβέση*.

Τα έντονα δικά μου.


----------



## Costas (Nov 4, 2009)

Αν έχει κανείς κανένα λινκ για τα περίφημα αυτά άρθρα, ας το βάλει, γιατί εγώ, τουλάχιστον, δε βρήκα τίποτα στο μπλογκ του Κοροβέση (το τελευταίο είναι της 3ης Οχτωβρίου).


----------



## nickel (Nov 5, 2009)

Να εννοεί άρθρα σαν αυτό στην Ελευθεροτυπία, άραγε;


----------



## Costas (Nov 5, 2009)

Α, μάλιστα, ευχαριστώ! Για κάποιο λόγο δεν ενημερώνει το μπλογκ του, που έχει σταματήσει στις 3 Οχτωβρίου.


----------



## Costas (Sep 18, 2010)

Και λίγη προϊστορία: διάβαζα "Τα Φοβερά Ντοκουμέντα, 5. Μετά τον Εμφύλιο. Η άνοδος του Παπάγου στην εξουσία", του Σόλωνα Γρηγοριάδη (το Βήμα, Βιβλιοθήκη, σε συνεργ. με τις εκδ. Φυτράκη), κι έπεσα (σ. 176-177) στο εξής για τη Ζήμενς (είμαστε στα 1953-54):

Σύμφωνα με τις επιστολές, ο Μαρκεζίνης ως υπουργός Συντονισμού αναλάμβανε ορισμένες δεσμεύσεις έναντι των γερμανικών εταιρειών "Siemens" και "Telefunken", αν η Δυτ. Γερμανία χορηγούσε στην Ελλάδα πιστώσεις 200 εκατ. δολαρίων. Επειδή αργότερα το ελληνικό δημόσιο αρνήθηκε να αναγνωρίσει αυτές τις δεσμεύσεις, ο αντιπρόσωπος των δύο εταιρειών στην Ελλάδα Βουλπιώτης διαμαρτυρήθηκε προς την ελληνική κυβέρνηση και ενεχείρισε στο στρατηγό Αλέστα αντίγραφο των επιστολών του Σπ. Μαρκεζίνη, που εκείνος τα απέστειλε στον Παπάγο. [Ο Μαρκεζίνης όμως απέδειξε ότι οι κατηγορίες παραποιούσαν τα γεγονότα.]
(...)
Ο ίδιος αντιπρόσωπος της "Siemens" Βουλπιώτης χρησιμοποίησε πάλι μια επιστολή εναντίον άλλου στόχου. Τη φορά αυτή η επιστολή ήταν δική του και απευθυνόταν στον Παπάγο, στον οποίο κατηγορούσε τον υφυπουργό Συγκοινωνιών Κ. Παπακωνσταντίνου ότι καθυστερούσε να υπογράψει τη σύμβαση με τη "Siemens", ζητώντας του 10.000 δολάρια για να προχωρήσει. [Επρόκειτο για συκοφαντία και ο Βουλπιώτης έφαγε ενάμιση χρόνο φυλακή.]

Δράττομαι της ευκαιρίας και παραθέτω επίσης το εξής ευτράπελο, από το ίδιο βιβλίο (σ. 182):

Στις 23 Σεπτεμβρίου του 1954 η Γενική Επιτροπή [του ΟΗΕ] δέχτηκε καταρχάς την εγγραφή της ελληνικής προσφυγής [για την αυτοδιάθεση της Κύπρου]. Μαζί δέχτηκε ανάλογη προσφυγή και της Ινδονησίας για την αυτοδιάθεση των Παπούα της Νέας Γουινέας, που οι πατέρες τους ήταν δεινοί κυνηγοί ανθρώπινων κεφαλών, αλλά που και οι ίδιοι διατηρούσαν ακόμη την παράδοση του κανιβαλισμού. Όχι πολύ αργότερα, επρόκειτο να καταβροχθίσουν ψητό έναν λευκό ανθρωπολόγο: το γιο του πανίσχυρου κυβερνήτη της Νέας Υόρκης Ροκφέλερ.


----------



## Costas (Sep 25, 2010)

Δεν τον διαβάζω τον Περικλή Κοροβέση καθόλου συστηματικά ώστε να έχω ασφαλέστερη γνώμη, ωστόσο το τελευταίο του αρθράκι στην Ελευθεροτυπία μου έδωσε την εντύπωση ότι σε λίγο θα έχει γίνει νεορθόδοξος και πολυτονιστής. Σταχυολογώ:

Αλλά θα προτιμούσα να τα αντιγράψω. Δυστυχώς, όχι με την ίδια στίξη, λόγω της δυναστείας του μονοτονικού. [παραθέτει ένα ιδιόμελο του Όρθρου του Μεγάλου Σαββάτου, που τα λόγια του του "έχουν μπει στο μυαλό σαν καρφιά", μαζί και το σημείο που λέει "Δος μοι τούτον τον ξένον, ον Εβραίοι τω φθόνω απεξένωσαν κόσμω" και που δεν το εξαιρεί ούτε το ξεχωρίζει άλλως πως]

Ο ξένος εδώ είναι ο σύντροφος Χριστός. Γι' αυτόν είναι γραμμένο αυτό το ιδιόμελον. Και η ιδέα αυτού του σημειώματος είναι από ένα άρθρο του Θανάση Ν. Παπαθανασίου, του εκδότη του έγκυρου θεολογικού περιοδικού «Σύναξη», που δημοσιεύτηκε στο πρωτοποριακό περιοδικό «Πλανόδιον» που εκδίδεται από τον εξαίρετο ποιητή Γιάννη Πατίλη.
(...)
Το άρθρο του Παπαθανασίου είχε τίτλο: «Ο Ξένος που δέχομαι. Ο Ξένος που γίνομαι (Θεολογική αναμέτρηση με τις έννοιες του "ξένου")». Και σκέφτηκα την πλατεία του Αγίου Παντελεήμονα, τη γειτονιά μου.

Και συνεχίζει με το κύριο θέμα του, δηλ. το γνωστό πρόβλημα συνύπαρξης ντόπιων-μεταναστών στην περιοχή, τα υπαρκτά προβλήματα καθαριότητας-ασφάλειας-φτώχειας κλπ., την ξενοφοβία, τους φασίστες. Και κλείνει ως εξής:

Θα μπορούσε η περιοχή του Αγιου Παντελεήμονα να γινόταν το «Μανχάταν» της Αθήνας. Μια πολυεθνική, πολυπολιτισμική γειτονιά της Αθήνας και να αποκτούσε την αίγλη ενός παρισινού «καρτιέ λατέν». Αλλά γι' αυτό πρέπει να φύγουν οι φασιστικές ομάδες και να αναλάβουν πρωτοβουλίες αυτοί που ενδιαφέρονται να έχουν μια γειτονιά ασφαλή και, γιατί όχι, κερδοφόρα.

Μανχάταν, λοιπόν, και καρτιέ λατέν. Μείον τους ουρανοξύστες και τη Σορβόννη. Αλλά συν τον Ιερό Ναό Αγίου Παντελεήμονος Αχαρνών (ο ιερέας του οποίου, ας σημειωθεί, είχε περιθάλψει χριστιανικότατα τους μετανάστες, προξενώντας τη μήνι και τα χτυπήματα των φασιστών).


----------

